# HELP NEEDED - Touchpad Stuck on Clockwork Triangle Logo



## e_choc (Feb 25, 2012)

HELP NEEDED - TOUCHPAD stuck on Clockwork Triangle Logo
---

Hey guys,

I am fairly new to modding my Touchpad device with android but I am afraid I already bricked it, after a week of usage. So far, RootzWiki Community and Forum Topics have been amazing to me but now I'm really starting to stress out...

Until a few hours ago, everything was working well, here is a summary of what happened:

- CM9 Alpha 2 has been installed on my Touchpad.
- I've downloaded a .zip (with an .apk inside) file from the Internet.
- I've reboot my device to install the file via Clockwork Mod but it was always stating error while trying to install.
- I gave up until on installing that file until I remembered that ROM Manager could also help install .zip files.
- I gave Rom Manager Superuser permission to reboot my device and try to install the file.

Results: My Touchpad is stuck on a screen with a Warning Triangle and an Android Logo, and I can't do anything to restart it. None of the physical buttons are working. I am wondering if I bricked the device, is there any solutions or should I let it die and then try to charge it and restart it?

Please help. I will be grateful for everything.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

e_choc said:


> HELP NEEDED - TOUCHPAD stuck on Clockwork Triangle Logo
> ---
> 
> Hey guys,
> ...


Hold down the power button and the home button for 15-20 seconds, that will reboot it. You should be able to get back to moboot from there. Then you can either try to boot the rom or reflash


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup, not to worry, just hold down the power button and home button for around 20 seconds. The device should reboot into moboot and then perform as normal.


----------



## e_choc (Feb 25, 2012)

It worked perfectly. 
Thank you so much guys, I thought it was done forever. Fiou !!!
...


----------

